# [SOLVED] Where does Server 2003 place start up scripts?



## justcrash (Sep 24, 2008)

I have a user (I am new to all this stuff as I am sure you guessed by now) that would like another drive mapped to their logon. I am thinking I can copy and paste their current mapping (please correct me if I am wrong) and adjust it to the specific drive, but where does server 2003 and AD usually place start up scripts by default (I didn't set this domain up at all)? Sysvol on the main domain controller?


----------



## XtabbedoutX (Sep 12, 2007)

*Re: Where does Server 2003 place start up scripts?*

Scripts can be found here for your Domain.

C:\WINDOWS\SYSVOL\domain\scripts

or

C:\WINDOWS\SYSVOL\sysvol\DOMAIN_NAME.com\scripts

To map a new drive just right click the Logon script use and click edit.

use the following


```
net use X: \\SERVER_NAME\SHARE_NAME
```
if the share has a space in it


```
net use X: "\\SERVER_NAME\SHARE NAME"
```


----------



## justcrash (Sep 24, 2008)

*Re: Where does Server 2003 place start up scripts?*



XtabbedoutX said:


> Scripts can be found here for your Domain.
> 
> C:\WINDOWS\SYSVOL\domain\scripts
> 
> ...


Thank you for responding!! Do I do that on the individual user or the main domain script? It's just the one user that wants access to a drive other people already have access to currently.

*Edit - YIKES! I have no idea what he named the start up script as I don't see it. What should I be looking for?


----------



## justcrash (Sep 24, 2008)

*Re: Where does Server 2003 place start up scripts?*

You know what? Never mind! I am so thick sometimes. I immediately started looking at the hardest solution possible, instead of the easiest: Manually mapping the drive for her.  I stink! 

Thank you for trying to help me though!


----------



## XtabbedoutX (Sep 12, 2007)

*Re: Where does Server 2003 place start up scripts?*

LoL... We all have those days sometimes.

Please mark this thread SOLVED if your questions have been answered.


----------



## justcrash (Sep 24, 2008)

*Re: Where does Server 2003 place start up scripts?*



XtabbedoutX said:


> LoL... We all have those days sometimes.
> 
> Please mark this thread SOLVED if your questions have been answered.


Thank you sir, I will do that.  Hey, if you get a chance, take a look at my other one about apps reinstalling w/ AD push.


----------

